# Obedience trial tomorrow..first CD legs



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck  Have fun


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Best of luck to you and Lilly! Is this the Wilmington show? I would have loved to go, many of Finley's classmates will be there, but I have to work.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck to you and Lilly. Hope it all goes smoothly for you. I can relate to the off leash issues. Zoe and I are also trying to work through that.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Enjoy the show and take a nice deep breath before you go into the ring!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> Best of luck to you and Lilly! Is this the Wilmington show? I would have loved to go, many of Finley's classmates will be there, but I have to work.


Yup it is  sorry you have to work..that stinks!  maybe next time we could meet!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Good luck to you both.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the good lucks..lol will let you know how we do!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Wish you all the luck in the world. The one thing I have learned about Obedience trials is anything can happen. Thats a big part of what makes it fun!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

You two will be great! Have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck, and have a great time!! Can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Yup it is  sorry you have to work..that stinks!  maybe next time we could meet!


Would love that!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*good day!*

So Day 1 went better than I expected! We were the last one in our group to go. We followed some pretty good dogs. 1 little Mini Australian Shepherd was amazing ! I knew our problem areas would be the off-leash heel and possibly the recall. She did really good for most of heel, but fell apart the last bit :doh:. I knew we were getting points off, you can never tell how much though. We maybe had a few bumps with figure eight too but not bad. Her recall took me by surprise, it was almost flawless!! She trotted at me and pretty much sat in front of me (was a little off but not horrible). We did the group stays and no problem there. She has always been good for that. So we lined up for ribbons, heard I at least qualified, so was happy about that. Well she's reading off the placements:curtain:, 1st was the Mini Shepherd, 2nd was a Doberman, and then 3rd..was us!!! We got a score of 191!!! My jaw dropped (like I really did..was not expecting a placement!) So not only did we get our first leg we got a placement too. So so happy with it all. I couldn't be more thrilled or proud of us. Hope tomorrow is just as good..all I want is to qualify and get that other leg..anything more is just icing on the cake! I did practice with her more tonight with the off-leash heel and really worked on keeping her up next to me. The next trial isn't for about a month so want to make sure we are really good with it by then! Thanks again :wave:for all the good lucks...I think it helped!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

A Q and a placement, SWEET!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations, that's awesome!!! Way to go!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great job! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Big congrats!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! Good job. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> So Day 1 went better than I expected! We were the last one in our group to go. We followed some pretty good dogs. 1 little Mini Australian Shepherd was amazing ! I knew our problem areas would be the off-leash heel and possibly the recall. She did really good for most of heel, but fell apart the last bit :doh:. I knew we were getting points off, you can never tell how much though. We maybe had a few bumps with figure eight too but not bad. Her recall took me by surprise, it was almost flawless!! She trotted at me and pretty much sat in front of me (was a little off but not horrible). We did the group stays and no problem there. She has always been good for that. So we lined up for ribbons, heard I at least qualified, so was happy about that. Well she's reading off the placements:curtain:, 1st was the Mini Shepherd, 2nd was a Doberman, and then 3rd..was us!!! We got a score of 191!!! My jaw dropped (like I really did..was not expecting a placement!) So not only did we get our first leg we got a placement too. So so happy with it all. I couldn't be more thrilled or proud of us. Hope tomorrow is just as good..all I want is to qualify and get that other leg..anything more is just icing on the cake! I did practice with her more tonight with the off-leash heel and really worked on keeping her up next to me. The next trial isn't for about a month so want to make sure we are really good with it by then! Thanks again :wave:for all the good lucks...I think it helped!!



Awesome job!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Well done!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Good luck today


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks!! Hope to do well..will be practicing some of that offleash heel this morning ..lol


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

That is great !! Congrats


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Leaving in a few minutes to go get settled in there.. more for her than me! We didn't go on until 2:45 yesterday. I expect about the same today. Will let you all lknow later how we did!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Oh what a weekend!!*

 today was another good day. Most of the same people were back again. Alot of dogs and handlers made some mistakes, but most did qualify. The mini australian was doing really well up until the stays..something occurred and they got a NQ.  feel bad for them as they looked really good! They would have gotten first for sure! Lilly had a bit of a rough time with off leash heeling, but not bad enough to not get a Q. We winded up getting 2nd place and a score of 182! not too shabby! Lol so now just one leg to go.. I am going to do the salisbury show next month to hopefully get it:crossfing .. Now to figure out how to get her to stay with me.. Any tips?!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations again  Way to go!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome!! Two legs down, one to go!! You should have seen Beamer's heeling today... atrocious! So advice would be awesome for me, too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Pic from yesterday with my daughter (on the right) and my niece (left).


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your successes this weekend. Very cute picture of the girls with Lilly who looks very happy with her ribbons.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks! They were very excited to hear she got some ribbons. What truly made my day, was the daughter of the littl mini australian shep that i thought was so good (who was only 9 months old!) she told me that "your dog looks really happy out there doing it, she is smiling and tail is just waggin!". My breeder had said the same thing when she saw us do Rally. I am so glad Lilly is enjoying it. I don't want to put her through anything if its just going to stress her or that she doesn't want to be doing it.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Good, good news. I am happy for you and glad your dog was happy too. Competition is fun.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GREAT job and congratulations!!! :appl:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Door and Hank! Now just have to send in my entry for the salisbury show thats in about a month to hopefully finish it! Also, waiting anxiously for the ofa results now too!


----------

